# Painted bowties + Tinted windows



## Chevy Exchange (Mar 20, 2012)

I just picked up a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco 6-Speed with Nav for myself a couple days ago. I am the Social Media Director for Chevy Exchange, a dealer located in Lake Bluff, Illinois. I had the the bowtie's painted body color by our body shop, I plastidipped the reflectors and had 20% tint applied to all the windows. I took this picture yesterday and thought you guys might enjoy it. If you'd like to see more of our unique Chevy content, check out our facebook page: www.facebook.com/chevyexchange. I also had the chrome strip that runs between the two tail lights painted body color. I will post some pictures of the back of the car soon.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice! I'm also debating on having the Chevy emblems painted to match the rest of my car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks REAL sharp . Nice picture too... I would've been like "Here Aim Shoot"


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

With the PlastiDip side markers, do you see any light come through?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

NVM. I did it today and thats a big no! I figured as much


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That is an amazing shot! Welcome to the forum, and just as a reminder, please read the forum rules to avoid any trouble with advertisement. Looks great though! Mine's also Granite Black, but it's pretty modded out already. (I need to get some shot like that done, lol)


----------



## Chevy Exchange (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments everyone!

I'm sorry if I broke any of the forum rules, that certainly wasn't my intention. I will definitely read the rules the section.


----------

